# Root block device unspecified or not dedected

## drugczar

Hi ich hab jetzt gentoo aufgesetzt. mit 2.4 und 2.6er kernel. allerdings krieg ich egal welche kernel ich von lilo aus booten lasse die selbe fehler meldung:

```
STEP4: Determining root device

Root block device unspecified or not dedected

Pleas specify a device for boot, or "shell" for a shell.

```

ich hab bereits versucht im zu sagen das hda3 meine /root partition ist aber darauf haut er mir immer wieder den fehler raus!

Vielleicht sind meine Partitiontables noch wichtig:

```

Device       Boot     Start         End         Blocks         Id      System

/dev/hda2              1788        1912      1004062+     82      Linux Swap

/dev/hda3   *         1             1787       14354046     83      Linux

```

wo /dev/hda1 ist, ist mir ein rätsel.

ich empfinde die partitionen sind etwas durcheinander kein wunder das sich der nicht auskennt!

hat vielleicht jemand eine ahnung woran das problem liegt?

ich post noch die lilo.conf 

```
boot=/dev/hda

map=/boot/map

install=/boot/boot.b

promt

timeout=550

lb32

default=2.4.22

image=/boot/kernel-2.4.22-gentoo-r5

label=2.4.22

root=/dev/hda3

initrd=/boot/initrd-2.4.22-gentoo-r5

append="root=/dev/hda3 init=/linuxrc"

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.1

label=2.6.1

root=/dev/hda3

initrd=/boot/initrd-2.6.1

append="root=/dev/hda3 init=/linuxrc"
```

----------

## Earthwings

Hast Du genkernel benutzt? Dann müsste das

```

append="root=/dev/hda3 init=/linuxrc"

```

doch eher so

```

append="root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda3 init=/linuxrc"

```

aussehen.

----------

## toskala

```
gatecrash root # fdisk -l /dev/hda

Disk /dev/hda: 40.0 GB, 40020664320 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4865 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1               1           7       56196   83  Linux

/dev/hda2               8        4865    39021885    5  Extended

/dev/hda5               8          24      136521   82  Linux swap

/dev/hda6              25        4865    38885301   83  Linux
```

also hda1 ist schon eher wichtig, wenn du das nich angelegt hast, oder sonstwie schotter passiert ist beim fdisken ists doof  :Smile: 

nommal machen  :Wink: 

----------

## drugczar

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Hast Du genkernel benutzt? Dann müsste das
> 
> ```
> 
> append="root=/dev/hda3 init=/linuxrc"
> ...

 

ja ich habe genkernel verwendet! ich werde es mal probieren!

@ toskala ja ich weiß ich hatte windoof oben *duck* und das hab ich gelöscht dabei dürfte er ein bissl durcheinander gekommen sein!

thx für die antworten

----------

## toskala

 *drugczar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @ toskala ja ich weiß ich hatte windoof oben *duck* und das hab ich gelöscht dabei dürfte er ein bissl durcheinander gekommen sein!
> 
> 

 

hehe, vermutlich, ich dachte mir sowas schon, prinzipiell würde ich eine sauberere partitionierung bevorzugen  :Smile:  macht auf lange sicht weniger probleme  :Smile: 

----------

## talktest

Ich habe das Problem auch. Trotz angehängten root=/dev/ram0 usw. bekomme ich denselben Fehler immer noch ...

Das Prob. bei mir war, dass die Root-Part. reiserfs ist und diese bei Nutzung von genkernel nicht erkannt wird.

----------

## WL(inux)

Erstens:

ES IST SCHEIß EGAL IN WELCHER REIHENFOLGE DIE PARTITIONSNUMMERN SIND BZW. OB "LÖCHER" DRIN SIND !

Zweitens:

beim drugczar geht es um ext3 und das is bei der Kernel fix eingebaut !!!

Drittens: in bezug auf dev/ram0 --> das is doch nur für 2.6er Kernel notwendig oder ? es funktioniert aber die 2.4er genauso wenig !

----------

## Earthwings

 *WL(inux) wrote:*   

> Erstens:
> 
> ES IST SCHEIß EGAL IN WELCHER REIHENFOLGE DIE PARTITIONSNUMMERN SIND BZW. OB "LÖCHER" DRIN SIND !
> 
> 

 

Kein Grund hier rumzuschreien. Dürfte in diesem Fall zutreffen, allgemein aber nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Zweitens:
> 
> beim drugczar geht es um ext3 und das is bei der Kernel fix eingebaut !!!
> ...

 

Komme gerade nicht ganz mit. Du willst sagen, dass Du drugzcar's Kernelkonfiguration kennst, er ext3 benutzt und es fest in den Kernel kompiliert hat?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Drittens: in bezug auf dev/ram0 --> das is doch nur für 2.6er Kernel notwendig oder ? es funktioniert aber die 2.4er genauso wenig !

 

Ne, das gilt genauso für den 2.4er.

----------

## WL(inux)

jep ich hab ihm über ssh beim aufsetzen geholfen *fg* Kenne sein Linux besser als er selber ...

Gehe mit ihm in die Klasse ...

----------

## WL(inux)

 *Quote:*   

> boot=/dev/hda 

 

Sollte man da nicht die Partition angeben, die im 1024er Zylinder liegt ? also die erste ?

zb:  *Quote:*   

> boot=/dev/hda3

  ???

wenn ich lilo ausführe [LiveCd und dann chroot nach /mnt/gentoo/]-->

```
Warning: '/proc/partitions' does not match '/dev' directory structure.

    Name change: '/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc' -> '/dev/hda'

    The kernel was compiled with DEVFS_FS, but 'devfs=mount' was omitted

        as a kernel command-line boot parameter; hence, the '/dev' directory

        structure does not reflect DEVFS_FS device names.

Added 2.4.22

Added 2.6.1 *

```

Sollte normaler weise kein Fehler kommen oder ?ich versteh ihn ned  :Sad: 

----------

## amne

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

>  *WL(inux) wrote:*   Erstens:
> 
> ES IST SCHEIß EGAL IN WELCHER REIHENFOLGE DIE PARTITIONSNUMMERN SIND BZW. OB "LÖCHER" DRIN SIND !
> 
>  
> ...

 

Dem schliesse ich mich an. Bitte tief durchatmen, danke.

----------

## TheSaint

genau das selbe Problem hatte ich auch, oder hab ich immer noch.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Als das erste mal gentoo installed hatte, waren noch partitionen von RedHat drauf und da hat alles fein funktioniert. Beim zweiten mal hab ich die partitionen verändert bzw. vergrößert. Und genau da kam bei mir der selbe Fehler.

- Dieser Fehler, dass man nicht durchbooten kann und der kernel ne PANIC kriegt   :Very Happy:   kommt aber auch mit 2.4.20-gentoo-r6.

- Der Fehler mit lilo kommt bei mir nur wenn ich ne neue Version von lilo drauf mache.

PS:

boot=/dev/hda stimmt

PSS:

meine part-table im groben:

hde1 = ntfs ca. 10Gbyte (WindowsXP)

hde2 = ext

hde3 = auslagerungen ca. 30G

hde4 = auch auslagerungen ca. 24G

hde7 = /boot (50MB)

hde8 = SWAP (512MB)

hde9 = / (REST)

(also auch alles hinter der magischen grenze von 1024MB)

----------

